# Grinding Jig Help Please



## Stevekir (17 Nov 2016)

I am looking for a grinding jig for plane irons and chisels (not woodturning). I have had an O'Donnell for ages but am finding it clumsy and tedious to attach and set up. I have looked at the Veritas Grinding Jig (please see the attachment) which seems good (but I haven't been able to see the real thing).

The only negative feature I have thought of is the way in which it attaches and detaches - by two bolts facing downwards with wingnuts underneath the board on which the grinding wheel is mounted. My setup includes a pull-out rod under that board which has a socket for holding a spindle gouge sharpening jig - the usual woodturning setup. It would therefore be complicated to allow access to the wingnuts. Perhaps I could permanently fit the two bolts pointing up on the grinding setup and fit the wingnuts on top of the jig's baseplate. Or fix the jig permanently on a wood plate and use downward pointing wood screws to hold that wood plate, and remove it when needed for woodturning sharpening.

Is there some other jig available? What do people here recommend please?


----------



## MusicMan (17 Nov 2016)

I use screw inserts in the bench a lot for this sort of thing, e.g.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M4-M5-M6-M8-M ... Or4SJ0KHjA

Then your bolts can all point in the original direction, cut them so that they are not protruding from the bottom of the bench, then you don't need wing nuts and don't have them to lose . They are somewhat stronger if fitted to the underside of the bench but actually they work fine if just inlet into the top. I suggest M8 for your application.

Keith


----------



## Stevekir (17 Nov 2016)

MusicMan":2j6avlyi said:


> I use screw inserts in the bench a lot for this sort of thing, e.g.........



That's really helpful. I didn't know that screw inserts existed.


----------



## Stevekir (17 Nov 2016)

The Peechpit tool on Ebay is £50 including postage fro the USA. It looks like it is screwed to the grinding wheel base with 4 #8 woodscrews which would take as much time as the two M8 machine screws for the Wolverine.

Has anyone got advice on the Peachtree one?

I have seen home made grinding platforms on the Internet. I will have a look again.

Thanks.


----------



## Hobbyshop (17 Nov 2016)

Stevekir":3jxmjc6u said:


> The Peechpit tool on Ebay is £50 including postage fro the USA. It looks like it is screwed to the grinding wheel base with 4 #8 woodscrews which would take as much time as the two M8 machine screws for the Wolverine.
> 
> Has anyone got advice on the Peachtree one?
> 
> ...




That looks identical to the Axminster rest. http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ad ... est-100245
Slightly better price from Axminster.


----------



## ED65 (18 Nov 2016)

Could I ask why you feel the need to grind regular chisels, as well as plane irons? 

I'm not seeking to ignite the tired debate about freehand sharpening versus jigs, I have nothing at all against jigs. But grinding the basic bevel is no longer something that needs doing for most of us. Except to completely reshape an edge (e.g. making a skew chisel) or to fix a butchered or badly chipped edge I've never needed to grind a bevel.


----------



## memzey (26 Nov 2016)

I've got the Axminster version. I'd say it's more of a tool rest than a jig really but very good for reprofiling a chipped edge or abused boot fair find. Transformed the usefulness of my little grinder.


----------



## woodpig (26 Nov 2016)

This is probably the best grinding rest I've seen but you have to make it yourself! :? 

http://www.homews.co.uk/page59.html


----------



## metaler (30 Nov 2016)

Thanks WoodPig for the comments about my grinding rest. I am in the process of producing metalworking videos with 16 already published. I will publish the address for these once I have met the requirements of this forum.

I do have 10 still to make public of which 6 shows the rest being used for various sharpening tasks. Typically, a lathe knife tool, an end mill and a slitting saw.
Harold Hall


----------



## matt_southward (4 Jan 2017)

woodpig":2b8gzixj said:


> This is probably the best grinding rest I've seen but you have to make it yourself! :?
> 
> http://www.homews.co.uk/page59.html



That is an impressive piece of engineering! Definitely something I'd like to make when time allows.

For the OP: I have the veritas rest, and I find it to be excellent. There's an impressive range of movement, the jig operates well in the slot and the cam arms lock down with an easy action and stay locked (and can me moved out of the way after) I would definitely recommend it. The Axminster one looks good too, especially with the sliding t-track, but it looks to me that the veritas offers a better surface for registration and the slider jig is definitely better. Hope that helps.


----------

